#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Muskat M. "Flow of homogeneous fluids" McGraw Hill

## 06pg22

need this book



Muskat M. "Flow of homogeneous fluids" McGraw Hill



and this article

Hele-Shaw, H. S., Experiments on the nature of surface resistance of pipes and ships.See More: Muskat M. "Flow of homogeneous fluids" McGraw Hill

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

Muskat M. "The Flow of Homogenous Fluids Through Porous Media": **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ayoobi

link is dead
please update if possible.
thanks

----------

